# Golf Hemp in this Hand Loom Polo Shirt



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone seen this shirt? This hand loom Polp Shirt is made from Hemp material. They call it, "The most comfortable performance fabrication on Planet Earth!" Has anyone used any alternative clothing on the course? I heard bamboo is making golf clothing too...


----------

